# What are your favorite PedalPCB pedals?



## bengarland (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm almost done building the DuoPhase, SuperHeterodyne, CaptainBit, and Arcana...

Which ones should I do next? 

I generally prefer pedals that can do a lot of different things, rather than a "one trick pony". So right now on my wishlist are the Muffin Factory and the Stockade Overdrive. I also like "weird" pedals that can do interesting things, since I often plug my analog synths into my pedals to see what happens!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 13, 2019)

I've only built 16 from this site and I have another 11 on deck. So far, the Unison Double Tracker, Photon Vibe, and Simulcast are my 3 personal favorites that suit my personal preferences. Honorable mention would be the Dung Beetle, the Magnetron Delay, and the Tommy. All the rest have been awesome and a pleasure to build. Build em all!


----------



## K Pedals (Jun 13, 2019)

You should check out the Chalumeau....


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 13, 2019)

Yep, not a bad pedal among 'em.  For me it's a tie between the Covert & Aldrin (converted to a Screw Driver).


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jun 13, 2019)

Muffin factory is pretty ace.


----------



## phi1 (Jun 14, 2019)

The arachnid's cool because you can use up to eight digital effect patches. So far the shimmer reverb, kaleidoscope delay, unison double tracker patches, harmonic tremolo, and pitch delay are my favorite.


----------



## tdukes (Jun 14, 2019)

The Van Pelt Drive isn't weird and may be close to a 1 trick pony (I think with the 3 channel EQ it's not, but others may disagree), but it is the pedal I use the most. I use it every week. I also think the DMD-2 is very useful and sounds awesome.

The UniCab is also "boring," but since I am playing amp-less it is on all the time unless I am using a piezo pickup for an acoustic sound. I only bypass it to turn the power off since it squeals when powered off (is there a way to eliminate that?)

Todd D.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jun 14, 2019)

I highly recommend the dung beetle, it isn't a one trick pony. There are a ton of great fuzz tones in it.


----------



## Jbanks (Jun 19, 2019)

All the FV-1 platform pedals are fun. I’ve build the USB version and the older D3lay/Kaleidoscope/Radium Springs EEPROM’s on the non-USB version lots of versatility between the chips you can swap out easily or code yourself on the USB version. 

Muffin Factory is so cool to build and sounds like a boss. Lots and lots of options between 3 pots, 5 switches, and 20 DIP switches!


----------

